# Custard fruit loops



## Mahir

Anyone have a recipe or base for me to work with? I'm trying to make a fruit loops with a more dominant custard and more subtle 'lemony' looper. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

That actually sounds pretty good! 

The fruit loops lemon is very prominent and I think custard could cut it down nicely 

@RichJB any ideas ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

It's an unusual profile, I don't think I've ever seen a cereal with custard. Loops would ordinarily go with milk so you get the Cream Fresh/Vienna/Hazelnut/Meringue/CCI thing going for the cereal milk. If you want a lemony custard, I could be facetious and suggest FA Custard standalone.  

I think the first thing you need to decide is whether you'll try a cereal base like FW Fruit Rings or construct one yourself like Manson did with Graham Clear and Sugar Cookie in Pebbles. If you want an "all in one" base, the trend is to go for FW Fruit Rings and/or Fruity Flakes. However, mixers complain that almost all Fruit Loops flavours are lemon Pledge. If you want one that is less harsh, NicVape's Tootie Frootie is good although Vaperite is out of stock atm and nobody else stocks it afaik.

If you want the "all in one" simple approach, something like skiddlz's Cereally Easy Loops with your custard of choice in place of the Bav Cream? I'd be inclined to construct the profile rather. So custard of choice (Inw or Cap VC1 probably), something like Manson's Graham/SC1 cereal base, lemon of choice (FA Lemon Sicily, Cap Lemon/Lime, JF Lemon Juicy?) and then whatever other fruit accents you fancy. 

FWIW, wh1skeyk1ng reckons that 0.5% FA Lemon Sicily and 2% Flv Lemonade tastes just like Fruit Loops. That's obviously not going to have any cereal texture but maybe you don't want that texture anyway with a custard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mahir

Thanks alot. That was very informative

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla

Maybe check out DIYeleos the Milk as well, its a Froot Loop juice with 6% CAP Vanilla Custard v1 and FW Fruit Rings at a lower 1% softed by some CAP Lemon Meringue Pie.

Still waiting on my bottle to steep but have dripped a sample or two on the coils and it sounds like it might hit close to the mark your aiming for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir

I have another question for this other recipe I'm trying out...


----------



## Mahir

So I just bought a menthol concentrate and would like to know what percentage of it I should add to make this into a fruity menthol (I love XXX by VM and would like to have a similar menthol hit as that juice)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

I bought TFA Menthol flavor concentrate, so any advice on how to implement it into this recipe will be massively appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman

Mahir said:


> I bought TFA Menthol flavor concentrate, so any advice on how to implement it into this recipe will be massively appreciated.



Depends on the menthol hit you are looking for....but anywhere from 0.4 upwards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Mahir said:


> I bought TFA Menthol flavor concentrate, so any advice on how to implement it into this recipe will be massively appreciated.


That's very subjective. Personally, 0.5% is the max I add, but other people have tungsten throats and add way more than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

I like a subtle menthol, where the fruit is overpowering and you just get that cooling menthol effect. I have heard of Polar blast and koolada's etc, but I only have TFA menthol in my arsenal at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

I like XXX by VM and Raspberry slush by Coil empire (as menthol koolada flavors)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Mahir said:


> I like a subtle menthol, where the fruit is overpowering and you just get that cooling menthol effect. I have heard of Polar blast and koolada's etc, but I only have TFA menthol in my arsenal at the moment.


Then I'd suggest TFA Menthol at about 0.35% (or anywhere between 0.3 and 0.4). Again, tastes may vary - but you can always add it drop for drop until you reach your desired strength after that. Easy to add, hard to take it out of the mix 

(One drop is approx 0.02g, so you can calculate your final percentage of menthol that way)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

aktorsyl said:


> Then I'd suggest TFA Menthol at about 0.35% (or anywhere between 0.3 and 0.4). Again, tastes may vary - but you can always add it drop for drop until you reach your desired strength after that. Easy to add, hard to take it out of the mix
> 
> (One drop is approx 0.02g, so you can calculate your final percentage of menthol that way)




Thanks alot of the input. Massively appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Mahir said:


> Thanks alot of the input. Massively appreciated


Anytime! Do share your final percentage when you've perfected it - I'm rather curious now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

aktorsyl said:


> Anytime! Do share your final percentage when you've perfected it - I'm rather curious now.



So I mixed up a batch this morning and tested it out now. I did 0.35% TFA menthol and I got it spot on, however the fruits aren't as pungent as expected. I think I'll steep it and give more feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Is Tfa Canteloupe a bitter fruit? It my first time mixing with that concentrate


----------



## Slick

@Mahir I mix the same recipe but add 2% FW Watermelon Candy,0.25% tfa menthol and 0.25% koolada,and lately ive been adding 0.5% INW Cactus as I feel it makes it more juicier.I know @Clouds4Days has some experience with melon flavours so maybe his input can be valuable,and @RichJB has the ability to disect every flavour profile so he can answer your cantaloupe question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Mahir said:


> Is Tfa Canteloupe a bitter fruit? It my first time mixing with that concentrate


I use TFA Cantaloupe and it's not really bitter for me. Rather sweet and complements papaya pretty well. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

@Mahir I dont think I have a throat of tungsten and I use TFA Menthol at 1% mixed with TFA Crème de menthol at 1% as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Christos said:


> @Mahir I dont think I have a throat of tungsten and I use TFA Menthol at 1% mixed with TFA Crème de menthol at 1% as well.


Yeiishh. I do have a couple of 1% mixes, but I can't puff for anything longer than 1.0 secs.
I'm still practicing to go head-to-head with @Silver on a puff-and-add-another-1%-menthol contest. The person whose throat files legal papers first, loses.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

